# Well worth watching



## sashbar (Nov 4, 2013)

part 1


----------



## sashbar (Nov 4, 2013)

part 2


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2014)

I watched both these videos. Well worth watching!


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I watched both these videos. Well worth watching!



I agree with Derrel. I'm in the middle of the first video and I'm already enjoying it. I think more people should have liked this post.


----------



## davf (Apr 28, 2014)

I've only just come across this and will be keeping it for when I have the time necessary to sit down and enjoy it.


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2014)

Very interesting stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 15, 2014)

I love learning about history. Great to see some of the old masters of art caught down with their pantaloons just like us regular folks.  (yes, yes, a bit of schadenfreude! :mrgreen Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought this was going to be a bit of a yawnfest but it was absolutely fascinating! I always wondered why paintings seemed to get more accurate and '3D' realistic after 1400 or so - I always felt quite inadequate in art class when I couldn't get my representations to look proportionatley anything like my subjects or why my attempts to reproduce light and shadow was so godawful - the only way I could get close was by tracing. Now I know the secret - the great masters were cheating after all! Love it.

Thanks so much for sharing - it's been a revelation. As a side effect, understanding more about the genesis of lenses and mirrors in producing images, I'll also never look at my camera the same way again.


----------



## cgw (Aug 15, 2014)

Raised some dust about a decade ago. Hockney's updated book is probably better.


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I love learning about history. Great to see some of the old masters of art caught down with their pantaloons just like us regular folks.


Worst. I think today's general understanding of technology, thanks to system of education, is much better. Especially in higher echelon of creative people, like artists.


----------

